# Weiterverarbeitung der DB-Daten...Array...Vector...???



## kostro (12. Feb 2004)

Hallo!

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich folgendes lösen soll. 
Ich bekomme bestimmte Daten aus einer Datenbank. Dies klappt auch wunderbar.
Diese Daten brauche ich unbedingt zum Weiterverarbeiten.
Meine Idee war alle Daten in ein Array zu packen, aber dies scheiterte daran, dass die Anzahl der DBEinträge am Anfang noch nicht bekannt sind. Ich habe auch schon mit einem Vector einiges probiert...
Kann man das nicht eleganter lösen? Habe z.B. _*getArray(int i)*_ gefunden. Geht das damit nicht auch?

Als Ergebnis sollte meine unten aufgeführte Methode als Rückgabewert dieses Array haben.

```
public void selectHauptprojekte(){
		
		ResultSet rs;
		
     	try{ 
        	String sql = "SELECT * FROM Test WHERE Nr = 0"; 
        	rs = this.dbAbfrage(sql);
        	
        	while(rs.next())
                 System.out.println ( rs.getString(2) );
      	}
      	catch (Exception ex)
      	{ 
         	ex.printStackTrace();
      	}
}
```


----------



## magneto (12. Feb 2004)

Hallo Kostro,

du bekommst doch ein ResultSet geliefert und kannst mit 


```
ResultSetMetaData  rsmd=rs.getMetaData();
```

weiter Infos zu deinem ResultSet erhalten und dann easy
in einem Array oder Vector speichern

 ???:L 
ivan


----------



## me.toString (13. Feb 2004)

Also ich finde den Vector noch am besten ...
Wie verarbeitest du denn die Daten weiter ? ... wenn du ein gutes Design hast, machst du doch erstmal wieder Objekte aus deinen Datensätzen. Und die packst du alle in einen Vector rein.
Oder benutzt du nur einen Wert aus deinem ResultSet:

```
System.out.println ( rs.getString(2) );
```
Dann nimm doch die Strings und pack die alle in einen Vector rein ... wo liegt dein Problem ??
(Wenn du nur den einen WErt aus deiner Abfrage brauchst, dann wäre ein anderes SQL-Statement performanter!)


----------



## DP (13. Feb 2004)

meine resultset-inhalte pumpe ich immer in eine arraylist...


----------

